

At-home kit to track metabolism to measure health status - lis
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/track-your-metabolism-to-a-healthier-life-kenkodo#home

======
lis
Though you can take only one sample per week (I would prefer a daily basis),
it could be quite interesting to see how your lifestyle influences your
metabolism. But I guess you would have to keep your lifestyle consistent for
at least a week, otherwise the results are not really meaningful.

